# Monark Monday



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2015)

on *Monday*, let's see your *Monarks*


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2015)

Monark built or Monark badged?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Monark built or Monark badged?




you got it


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2015)

*I suppose this will do...*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's mine. Just wondering how many days Monday will last this week! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Just wondering how many days Monday will last this week! V/r Shawn




Let's shoot for one. Anyone who misses it, don't worry, chances are it will roll around again next week 
tomorrow is Tankless Tuesday, dust 'em off and let's see some snow shots folks!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 19, 2015)

After  and before first day find.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 19, 2015)

No Monarks here, but I can contribute to Silver King Saturday (in a major way).
Chris


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 19, 2015)

Work in progress


----------



## mike j (Jan 19, 2015)

My one & only.


----------



## Madness7 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2015)

It's kind of rusty, and could use a little service.
But, it is a Monark.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's my '47 WIP:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2015)

....


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2015)

Wheres bicycle Larry? He has several monarks.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 19, 2015)

mike j said:


> My one & only.




Beautiful bike, great shot.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 19, 2015)

hay 57 spitfire i am here  bicycle larry here is some pictures of them i think i like monarks weres monark man !!!!! lets see your pictures to.  from bicycle larry


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> here is some pictures of them i think i like monarks weres monark man !!!!! lets see your pictures to.  from bicycle larry




Sheesh Larry, what you gonna do next week??!


----------



## spoker (Jan 19, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> hay 57 spitfire i am here  bicycle larry here is some pictures of them i think i like monarks weres monark man !!!!! Lets see your pictures to.  From bicycle larry




whew!!!!!!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 19, 2015)

*MONARK built...*

I've opted this before, but couldn't resist...


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Monark*

I had a Monark but I sold it....


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> hay 57 spitfire i am here  bicycle larry here is some pictures of them i think i like monarks weres monark man !!!!! lets see your pictures to.  from bicycle larry




I knew you'd show up. Your monarks are top notch. That black one is unreal. Rob.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well since its Monark Monday I thought I'd share something that I ran across the other night in the Polizzi book. This is a Wald guard that I always thought was strictly an accessory guard but lo and behold Monark used it on their '53 all chrome light weight. Does anyone else know if this guard was used on a production bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2015)

crusty pair, monark twin bar and airman 4 bar


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice pair of loop tails. The boys bike is actually a fairly scarce model called the Speedster which is basically a steel version of the 26X. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 19, 2015)

hay spitfire rob here is some more .some times i fall of the wagan and do some custom ones . were is monark man!!!thanks rob and cabe membors for your commites.  from bicycle larry


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2015)

speedster, any lit on that, I been told it was called Monark commander, a twin bar & 26x but this is the first I've heard Speedster, were they only badges as monarks ? ,seen pics of maybe 2 other over the years, if anybody has one or literature post it. Thanks


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2015)

mrg said:


> speedster, any lit on that, I been told it was called Monark commander, a twin bar & 26x but this is the first I've heard Speedster, were they only badges as monarks ? ,seen pics of maybe 2 other over the years, if anybody has one or literature post it. Thanks




The Monark Book shows a Spiegel Airman Jubilee (1865-1940) Streamliner in mens and ladies, and Mens Speedster Airflo Model with these frames.


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2015)

*speedster*



>





also these were on it when i got it years ago (lobdell script rims with nipple bumps) and was wondering if they were orig.


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2015)

o ya. the girls 4 bar is a airman


----------



## izee2 (Jan 19, 2015)

My Daughters ride....




All original, except for the tires. Think its a 49'.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 19, 2015)

My old Bomber - - -


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Jan 19, 2015)

*1941 Monark*

Original paint and finishes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

Whadya know...Monday...again 

Here's a Monark-built Elgin that was here for a bit. 1939 I think. I added the handlebars, seat, headlight, and installed new tires and grips.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

And if you'd like to ID and learn about Monark bikes, here's a great resource...cheap at twice the price 

http://thecabe.com/the-store/#!/The-Monark-Book/p/13896253/category=3240462


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2015)

'39 Monark 5Bar


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2015)

My Airman Comet dual suspension project. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 26, 2015)

Sold this one years ago locally - hopefully it's still being enjoyed out there by the current care taker ...


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 26, 2015)

I just picked up another Monark built Airman yesterday from Ted at the Collinsville Bike Expo. Here is a pic for Monark Monday.


----------



## rigid76 (Jan 27, 2015)

larock65 said:


> Original paint and finishes.




I really like this bike it's bad arse!


----------



## ranman (Jan 27, 2015)

*My Monark*

My Monark Super Deluxe 1950.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 27, 2015)

*monark bicycles*

wow nice monark ranman .thees monarks look good in thees colours .were is chester the monark man!!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

Monday, Monark, Monrovia


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2015)

MY girl and I rode our Monarks at the Coasters Ride yesterday.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> MY girl and I rode our Monarks at the Coasters Ride yesterday.




nice! Best looking Super Five Bar, IMO, and the Four Bar ain't nuthin' to sneeze at neither


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 2, 2015)

Well for Monark Monday - I have my 5-6 year back burner 1939 Monark 5 bar that I finally debut & Maiden Voyaged yesterday @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride after a restless all nighter tearing it down earlier in the week for some fun with Oxalic acid baths & going through all the bearings & making it "happen" - 9pm Saturday night it was just the frame & fork on the Park stand .. by 5am I was truing the rear wheel - popped on the second blackwall US Royal Chaintread from John & started mounting it on the bicycle so I could start to dial the ND 2-speed set up ... Sleep ... I did enough of that during the week ... 

 ..... Long day by the end with me not getting any sleep & staying up 40 hours straight - But if all bicycles turned out like this I would do it again any day 

The Monark 5 bar rode like a dream with the 2 speed New Departure set up - Low & lean 100% original wheat & red survivor - one of my favorites in the stable now ... 

Keeping bicycles on the road & original one at a time - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2015)

Couple of 39's hanging out...


----------



## spoker (Feb 2, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Monday, Monark, Monrovia




i thought 3M was in minnesota?!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2015)

My girls Loop Tail


----------



## Monarky (Feb 2, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> My girls Loop Tail
> View attachment 194761




Well I maybe a day late but not short on Monarks...here are my two Monarks on Tuesday night. Here is my 1947 Monark 


 and my 1950 Super Deluxe. 

. Best regards... Monarky


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 2, 2015)

Monarky said:


> Well I maybe a day late but not short on Monarks...here are my two Monarks on Tuesday night. Here is my 1947 Monark View attachment 194781 and my 1950 Super Deluxe. View attachment 194782. Best regards... Monarky




Still Monday! Nice bikes


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm a guy who likes red but that first bike looks awesome givin the opportunity to put that in my stake I so would.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

Monday...again...scraping the bottom of the barrel for Monarks here. Dunno if this one's gonna go or get hooptied:


----------



## bike (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2015)

My old Hawthorne Twin bar(Monark built). Was sold to a friend after getting my OG paint bike.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Feb 9, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Monday...again...scraping the bottom of the barrel for Monarks here. Dunno if this one's gonna go or get hooptied:




Bottom of the barrell, what??? 
That thing is beautiful!!!

That's exactly what I am looking for to start a "tin-less" rider project that I can complete over time.  Monarks are the poop!!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm changing it to "Monarch Monday"


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hooptied...?*

I have seen you Post "Hooptied" before...and a lot of your bikes look similar in style.... What is "Hooptied" please? 
I'm still learning the terms and names of equipment and types....



rustjunkie said:


> Monday...again...scraping the bottom of the barrel for Monarks here. Dunno if this one's gonna go or get hooptied:


----------



## bike (Feb 9, 2015)

*dont you have*



tripple3 said:


> I have seen you Post "Hooptied" before...and a lot of your bikes look similar in style.... What is "Hooptied" please?
> I'm still learning the terms and names of equipment and types....
> 
> the bicycle lingo dictionary?!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> What is "Hooptied" please?




ha!
A hooptie is Scottish for a non-stock (vintage) bike used as a care-free rider.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hoopty:
an unattractive (e.g. rusted, dented,) undependable, old automobile.


----------



## kenspaceliners (Feb 9, 2015)

This is my 1948 Monark hex tube. I bought it as a bare frame, and been trying to put it back together with neat vintage parts.
Kenny


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm lovin' all the variety of those prewar Monarks. For some reason I rarely come up with them in my searches but I love my Elgin badged Monark.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 9, 2015)

This is an image I pulled off the net. I hope to fid one of these someday.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 9, 2015)

Finally get to join the Monark club. Just finished this beauty the only thing on the bike that's brand new are the spokes. Completely striped the wheels did all the prep work then gave them to a friend to re spoke  using cadmium spokes just not double butted. Added a few custom features and rolled it out on Sunday morning. still have more to do though.


----------



## bike (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 9, 2015)

Monark of the week .... my lunch runner ....


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 9, 2015)

here is one of my org. monarks i had it was a reel nice rider. from bicycle larry


----------



## STOUT (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey Bike is this still available? IF so PM me a price?


----------



## tech549 (Feb 22, 2015)

47 monark


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2015)

tech549 said:


> 47 monark




Its still Sunday where I live??? This is why I quit participating in these threads. V/r Shawn


----------



## rlhender (Feb 22, 2015)

I picked these two 41's up within 100 miles of each other.. First one has sold and second one is on hold till next week..

Rick


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 23, 2015)

Monark Rocket double bar roadster. Wasn't sure I should post here or in tankless Tuesday thread or What bike did you ride today thread. But it's Monday so here it is.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 23, 2015)

This beautiful 41 monark i picked up at a local estate sale. No dings or dents and extremely light rust.

Nick


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## tech549 (Feb 25, 2015)

sorry shawn wont happen again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dangerwagon (Feb 25, 2015)

Its Wednesday but all those beautiful early springers are still making me drool!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Trying to keep this thread ALIVE!*

Maybe you guy's should've posted one bike a week instead of blowing your load all at once!


I ran out of Monarks, but thought I'd post a pic of one restored bike that was recently blown apart on the 'Bay


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2015)

did anyone do the math on the part out?


----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 2, 2015)

Hanging out in the garage during the ice storm yesterday.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 2, 2015)

bike said:


> did anyone do the math on the part out?




That's not the same bike.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 2, 2015)

The 5 bar that got blown apart had painted rims and a different chain guard. Unless those parts were changed out at some point, it does look the same.

Edit;
After a second look, the bike pictured does not appear to be the same bike. Besides the parts mentioned above, the tank horn button is painted on the bike pictured, the one that sold was not painted and it was riveted, also the seat appears to be different.

The sold parts tallied to just over 2K


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah, forgot about the piecrust on this one. Regardless, both are(were) great looking bikes. Any more Monark built bikes out there? They made a lot of bikes,not just super deluxe models...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 2, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe you guy's should've posted one bike a week instead of blowing your load all at once!
> 
> 
> I ran out of Monarks, but thought I'd post a pic of one restored bike that was recently blown apart on the 'Bay




The bike that got blown apart was this one by member pgroah, which he restored himself.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?2981-monark-5-bar/page5

On one hand he has every right to part out since it is all his effort, but on the other, he did such a nice job, why???

Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> The bike that got blown apart was this one by member pgroah, which he restored himself.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?2981-monark-5-bar/page5
> 
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 2, 2015)

I didn't personally crunch the numbers on the ebay sales but if it did in fact only net 2k then I'd say parting it was not cost effective.  I'm pretty sure this bike would have netted more than that complete.  

*Edit* ok it was $2160 gross but that does not include the seat, rack, fender light, stand, pedals, chain, and tires which would add an easy $600-700+.


----------



## 48b6 (Mar 2, 2015)

Don't forget to deduct ebay fees.



bikewhorder said:


> I didn't personally crunch the numbers on the ebay sales but if it did in fact only net 2k then I'd say parting it was not cost effective.  I'm pretty sure this bike would have netted more than that complete.
> 
> *Edit* ok it was $2160 gross but that does not include the seat, rack, fender light, stand, pedals, chain, and tires which would add an easy $600-700+.


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 3, 2015)

The fact remains he destroyed a beautiful bike yes he can but really why why would some people do such a thing? By the way soon I will post a more up dated pic of my monark.


----------



## partsguy (May 18, 2015)

1961 Monark Spartan


----------



## COB (May 18, 2015)

*Yard Sale Monarks*

I found these two Monark-built bikes at two different yard sales in the same week.


----------



## partsguy (May 18, 2015)

The Firestone is so beautiful!


----------



## COB (May 18, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## bikiba (May 18, 2015)

Coming soon.........


----------



## Hpwraps (May 18, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (May 18, 2015)

Actually a firestone super cruiser. A repaint and some parts are not correct. Not sure of the year but I think with this style rack it's an earlier one. Rob.


----------



## KelRod (May 18, 2015)

That rack came on the '48 Firestone Cruisers and Pre-'47 Monarks.


----------



## ranman (May 19, 2015)

*Monark Monday on Tuesday*

This is my pride and joy......


----------



## dboi4u (May 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hpwraps (May 20, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2015)

Beautiful Monark now at the Velocipedist shop in Monrovia....


----------



## COB (Aug 17, 2015)

The chain guard on this one is labeled "Silver King".


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 17, 2015)

*My ladies*








Mike


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 17, 2015)

Here are my two contributions for the day ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## tech549 (Aug 17, 2015)

swapped the fenders board with the all brown look


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 17, 2015)

here is one i had a few years a go it still had the org paint on it!!!!!!


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 17, 2015)

Here are my contribution for the day.


----------



## Ross (Aug 18, 2015)

Lots of house paint on this one.....we took some liberties with paint and Trim as you can see. Rides great, having 2 speed kickback laced into proper rims now. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 18, 2015)

Ross said:


> Lots of house paint on this one.....we took some liberties with paint and Trim as you can see. Rides great, having 2 speed kickback laced into proper rims now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 super nice job done on this monark .i like the crome head light on thees .2 speed hub is a good idea when your riding thees monarks from bicycle larry


----------



## Ross (Aug 18, 2015)

Larry, Thanks...fun saving this one , it was hanging in a barn in So. Indiana.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 19, 2015)

sharp color combo like  it.


----------



## Ross (Aug 21, 2015)

Paul, thanks, of course wife picked it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 30, 2015)

Just another Monark Monday ... didn't the Bangles sing that song .... anyways ... Susanna Hoffs ... hot .... ah focus ... well here's my entry for today ... the Wingbar ... Ride Vintage  .. Frank


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 30, 2015)

Love your wingbar frank. One bad-ass machine!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2015)

And then there is this beauty! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 30, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Love your wingbar frank. One bad-ass machine!




Thank you .... I built it up for a Ink & Iron show down here in Long Beach a few years back ... Nothing was modified to achieve the look ... simply modern components on a cool looking frame that I'd never seen done up like that ... I always liked the look of these frames ... one of my favorites


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 30, 2015)

always liked this one!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Nov 30, 2015)

I saw this thread and it made me want to take this old girl for a ride before the rain.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 17, 2015)

*my monarks*



 these are my    two  i have more  but no pictures of them now  chucksoldbikes on the cabe  need a  tank and    the right fenders  for the boys bike any  body  got any


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Chuck today is Thursday!


----------



## spoker (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey nobodys perfect!!!


----------



## the2finger (Dec 17, 2015)

I hope Firestones count


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 22, 2016)

Monday! Thinking of getting this rolling for Mrs. Rustjunkie


----------



## tikicruiser (Feb 22, 2016)

Here's my entry into the "Monark Monday". As you can see I as well as my wife like the color green. Our house, my bike, my standup paddle board, my wife's Mitzubishi Outlander all green.


----------



## carlalotta (Feb 24, 2016)

I am a little partial to one particular Monark color haha


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 29, 2016)

1949 Monark Rocket at Mac's Speed Shop restaurant in Charlotte NC-a favorite watering hole after a Hurricane Coaster ride.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 29, 2016)

carlalotta said:


> I am a little partial to one particular Monark color haha



now I know why I can not find any!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 29, 2016)

The future TBM2


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 29, 2016)

Here's my contribution, you gotta love those pedestal lights!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 29, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> The future TBM2
> 
> View attachment 290489




I've been thinking about that bike a bunch lately and wondering if you still had it,  I still have the original deep fenders, wheels and guard if you're interested.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 29, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I've been thinking about that bike a bunch lately and wondering if you still had it,  I still have the original deep fenders, wheels and guard if you're interested.




nah, but thanks. Will be a Cali Special


----------



## dogdart (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## iloveoval (Mar 2, 2016)

Here is my all original paint matching set of Firestone Deluxe Cruisers.  Tires are original


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2016)

iloveoval said:


> View attachment 291237 View attachment 291238 View attachment 291239
> Here is my all original paint matching set of Firestone Deluxe Cruisers.  Tires are original



Two Mondays in this week?


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 2, 2016)

iloveoval said:


> View attachment 291237 View attachment 291238 View attachment 291239
> Here is my all original paint matching set of Firestone Deluxe Cruisers.  Tires are original




I've always liked those black and salmon colored Monarks. I had one twenty years ago and everyone always commented on the colors when I rode it. Finally sold it to someone who'd seen me riding around.


----------



## Maniac57c (Mar 2, 2016)

Here's my Monark collection
26" Rocket


 
24" Rocket


 
26" Firestone Cruiser


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Two Mondays in this week?



Maybe something to do with the leap year?


----------



## tech549 (Mar 3, 2016)

ya I made that mistake once,posted my monark on a sunday night thought I would get a jump start on the week!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2016)

Rusty Rat Monark...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 7, 2016)

Here's a later Ladies Monark ballooner I had last year ...


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 7, 2016)

Pulled the next project out of my barn. A rusty 55 Monark Roadster with a homemade stick shift for the Bendix 2-speed. The original rims were too rusty, go figure. Have to relace the hub into some appropriately rusty rims to match. Although it has middleweight fenders and had mw tires, the frame and fork are balloon size. I may use some Monark balloon fenders I have instead.

 View attachment 293088


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 14, 2016)

Picke up this dude at Stevie Z's show this past summer, finally got it cleaned up.....I'd like to thank everyone who passed it up, hard to believe it sat there all day before I got it......


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2016)

I left this Monark  laying behind my moms garage in the girls bike boneyard for about 25 yrs before I pulled it out a couple of yrs ago


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 14, 2016)

I picked up this one over the weekend.  I found it on the local Cl, The Guy knew nothing about bikes and had a crackhead price on it but I let it sit there for a few weeks and he came down to reality. He said I was the only person who inquired about it Ha ha.  I couldn't really tell in the photo what was up with the seat but it was a pleasant surprise when I got there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2016)

For the most part crusty seems to be the theme this week so here goes.... V/r Shawn


----------



## the2finger (Mar 14, 2016)

It's all about trainlights


----------



## ramito (Mar 25, 2016)

carlalotta said:


> I am a little partial to one particular Monark color haha


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 28, 2016)

Monark Monday!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2016)

My old Monark built Hawthorne Twin Bar. After bouncing around a few foster homes, it's finally found a permanent owner.


----------



## spoker (Mar 28, 2016)

did this one originally look like the blue and white one posted here?


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 28, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> My old Monark built Hawthorne Twin Bar. After bouncing around a few foster homes, it's finally found a permanent owner.





A permanent owner? Do they have eternal life or did they vow to take it with them to the grave?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 28, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Rusty Rat Monark...
> View attachment 292958



??? Murray rack ???


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 28, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Rusty Rat Monark...
> View attachment 292958



??? Murray rack ???


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 28, 2016)

mrg said:


> I left this Monark  laying behind my moms garage in the girls bike boneyard for about 25 yrs before I pulled it out a couple of yrs ago View attachment 295498 View attachment 295499



Appears you had to cut it out...


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (Mar 30, 2016)

It's not Monday, but I did just finish this super deluxe (before and after)


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 30, 2016)

Beautiful !!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 6, 2016)

nice!!


----------



## mrg (Aug 15, 2016)

Haven't seen this thread or had this Monark Speedster out in a while


----------



## locomotion (Aug 16, 2016)

can we post Monarch pictures here!!! does spelling matter?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 16, 2016)

locomotion said:


> can we post Monarch pictures here!!! does spelling matter?



Well it is a totally different manufacturer...


----------



## locomotion (Aug 16, 2016)

one day late


----------



## locomotion (Aug 16, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Well it is a totally different manufacturer...



oups


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2016)

locomotion said:


> can we post Monarch pictures here!!! does spelling matter?



I think any Monarch will work; as long as it's MONDAY.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Aug 16, 2016)

dboi4u said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What a beautiful yellow


----------



## dboi4u (Aug 17, 2016)

Pedal pushers said:


> What a beautiful yellow



Thank you Pedalpusher


Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2016)

Look close; lovely Monark for this Monday....


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 26, 2016)

wow !!!! kingsilver thats got to be the nices one i have ever seen in the last 19 years in the bicycle hobby!!!! thanks for putting this on the cabe !!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank You bicycle Larry !!!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)

Monark Monday from Simonian Farms


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Monark Monday from Simonian Farms
> View attachment 366276



Cool "Monarck", but looks like it's kind of a mess. Guard(could be correct), stem, toploader fender light,later springer.  Even chainring looks CWC


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Cool "Monarck", but looks like it's kind of a mess. Guard(could be correct), stem, toploader fender light,later springer.  Even chainring looks CWC




sho is shiny!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Monark Monday from Simonian Farms
> View attachment 366276




Not a bad looking bike but not a '39 and a lot wrong starting with paint. V/r Shawn


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Cool "Monarck", but looks like it's kind of a mess. Guard(could be correct), stem, toploader fender light,later springer.  Even chainring looks CWC




I'll still take it!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)

Custom Crusty Monark


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 3, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Monark Monday from Simonian Farms
> View attachment 366276



   heres one to pick a part ha ha from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 3, 2016)

heres one to pick a part ha ha  from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)

Old thread bump this Monday  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-monark-super-deluxe-firestone-super-fans-only-lol.3648/


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## kingsilver (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 3, 2016)

hear is a nice pare 41 monark ,s


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 3, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> heres one to pick a part ha ha  from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 366310





Looks like a paint job by RobertRiley...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Looks like a paint job by RobertRiley...



Burn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 366312





Does anyone have a high res digital copy of this ad they could send me? Best aluminum bike Monark ever built! V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Oct 3, 2016)

just picked up this womans 41 monark ,


----------



## spoker (Oct 3, 2016)

i really like the blue ones


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 3, 2016)

My 57 Coupe DeVille. Can't help but smile when I ride it. Grand kids both give it a thumbs up, and that's good enough for me!


----------



## hawkster19 (Oct 3, 2016)

I purchased this frame a few years ago and made it into one of my favorite rides. It might not belong here amongst all these beauties but it's well loved and it IS a Monark.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

Late night Monark Monday ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2016)

Columbus Monday


KelRod said:


> What Monark book did you find that info in?



http://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the-store/#!/The-Monark-Book/p/13896253/category=3240462


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 10, 2016)

I've got 5 on it this Monark Monday.



Work in progress.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2016)

saladshooter said:


> I've got 5 on it this Monark Monday.
> View attachment 368917
> Work in progress.



When we getting together for a ride????


----------



## hawkster19 (Oct 10, 2016)

My 1937 Duralium......


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> When we getting together for a ride????




Next time I'm in California I'll look you up  You're right, these bikes are very roomy. Just need to figure out how to raise the seat a little more


----------



## mrg (Oct 10, 2016)

Pulled the speedster out to ride to the car show tonight but was canceled so just road around town


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 17, 2016)

First purchase on OfferUp, couldn't pass up $25 bike. 
Rivets look Rocket badged, serial '46 if I'm reading it right. Blackout hubs are actually nice inside, 1/2" pitch drive. 





 






 
Looks like this bike was actually in a war.


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 17, 2016)

1937 Flo-Cycle


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 17, 2016)

More pics of the 57 Coupe DeVille. I have a "thing" for accessories like hub shiners, valve stem caps, grips, and handlebar goodies. I try to not go overboard. The bike is outrageous enough, but a little bling never hurt anyone!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 17, 2016)

reel nice bike al not to many of thees around love it !!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## ramito (Oct 19, 2016)

tech549 said:


> just picked up this womans 41 monark ,
> 
> View attachment 366521



for sell?


----------



## the tinker (Oct 19, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> reel nice bike al not to many of thees around love it !!!!!!  from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 371843
> 
> View attachment 371844




Never mind the Monarks Larry. Who's the babe next door?


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> View attachment 372925




Is it Monday again already?


----------



## tech549 (Oct 21, 2016)

I hate Mondays,they come so fast!!!


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 24, 2016)

Little more progress this Monday


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2016)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 374668 View attachment 374669
> Little more progress this Monday



LOVE IT!


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 31, 2016)

1948 girls Super Deluxe got it at a flea market 3 years ago just cleaned it up and put the light on it. Horn still works.


 Rides great.


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 31, 2016)

Barn find monark super deluxe.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2016)

...Definitely Monday


----------



## spoker (Nov 7, 2016)

must be alot of different bike models offerd,just got this one[og] havent seen another that matches,its a 48


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey, happy Monday.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> This deserves a photo in the Monark Monday thread for sure.


----------



## rickyd (Nov 28, 2016)

Roadster mockup frame is kinda rough, believe it's 41 not sure whether to build it or not. Rick


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2016)

Looking Sharp with his Monark....on this Monday.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2016)

Monark Smile! and on a Monday.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 5, 2016)

Monark Monday!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 5, 2016)

My slow moving project....


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)

Monark Monday


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 5, 2016)

Not a Cadillac, but a Monark Coupe DeVille 1957. Must be MM.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2016)

Lookin' Sharp on Monday...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 6, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> View attachment 432039



Nice!


----------



## kreika (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## tech549 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## King Louie (Mar 7, 2017)

Better late than never ! Lol


----------



## kreika (Mar 7, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 432937 View attachment 432938 Better late than never ! Lol




I vote for a whizzer motor to complete the Harley look!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2017)

Its Monday in Maine.  This is the bike that was in the mystery tease box I posted a couple times.  I've gone to the dark side with this one. You can follow my progress here: http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/monark-26xxx.102456/


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2017)

Here's a snap of a Monark that @fordmike65 takes care of, taken 04/2015


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2017)

Here's a short compilation vid that was just posted by @TheCabeForum at instagram


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 13, 2017)

WingbarHotRodWEB



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jun 3, 2013


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah we shared a bed last night, I feel so dirty...


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 3, 2017)

I REELLY LIKE THE TWO HEAD LIGHTS ON THEES MONARKS  FRON BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2017)

a couple more of the Speedster for Moday


----------



## Henryford2 (May 15, 2017)

Mine, starting to collect the missing parts.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 15, 2017)

some I have left , almose got some more parts to build a nother one from bicycle larry


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (May 15, 2017)

Double Trouble


----------



## KelRod (May 22, 2017)

My 1948 Firestone Super Cruiser.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2017)

Post up a New Member Monark @Ivan vazquez Welcome!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 10, 2017)

grand dauthers came and picked there monarks up , make room to build up some more . from bicycle


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2017)

This JC Higgins is Monark built, 24 inch wheels 


 
 Happy Monday


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 3, 2017)

HARPO said:


> *MONARK built...*
> 
> I've opted this before, but couldn't resist...
> 
> ...



nice one there Harpo love the big fender ones .


----------



## saladshooter (May 7, 2018)

First Monark Monday in a while


----------



## SKPC (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Tim the Skid (May 7, 2018)

picked up this Monark built Firestone for my wife at Memory Lane.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 18, 2018)

I wrenched on this bike over the weekend so I would have a bike to cruise into town on for the summer


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## gkeep (Jun 18, 2018)

Monday again!!? I've posted this bike before but I guess I'll put my 2 cents in here. My daughter and I overhauled the Model D on the 1954 Monark Rocket, it was snapping. Now it goes whoosh like a rocket should. First plate it the stack was worn, bent and loose so the hub would 'snap' at various volumes when you stopped pedaling and coasted. My wife loves riding this bike. It also has the original Wald front basket back on now and she likes it even more.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2018)

Let's bump this biatch up!


Monark Monday!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 10, 2018)

Oops 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

View attachment 917061


----------



## kreika (Dec 10, 2018)

I’ll see your Monark




And raise ya three more.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 10, 2018)

Monark Monday!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 4, 2019)

37/38


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (Mar 4, 2019)

... Taking care of Al Sabo's Coupe deVille ...


----------



## vincev (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Mar 4, 2019)

Richkid - Poorkid!, still looking for a set of OG paint black or maybe red rims ?


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 5, 2019)

Does this count?


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 5, 2019)

Some of my favorites.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2020)

Happy Monday!
This Sunday, Long Beach CC Monark March Ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m almost there


----------



## Ross (Feb 24, 2020)

Firestone Holiday


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Feb 24, 2020)

Maybe I'll try to get this Mystery Monark ( Mohowald ) project done for Sundays ride!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 24, 2020)

*It's just another Monark Monday ..... 




*


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 25, 2020)

one that got away


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2020)

Mahowald Monark Monday (sunday)


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 2, 2020)

Monark built JC Higgins.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 2, 2020)

...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## SteveF (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## vincev (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## JoshCarrell (Aug 15, 2022)

Monark Monday is a thing? Awesome!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 15, 2022)

..


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 15, 2022)

1948 Super Deluxe from @tacochris


----------



## Monarkman (Aug 16, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> View attachment 1145739



Wow!  Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 22, 2022)

Here’s my lovely ladies.


----------



## Monarkman (Aug 22, 2022)

After having to sell everything in 2010, I’m back in the game


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 22, 2022)

Misterotis said:


> Here’s my lovely ladies.
> 
> View attachment 1683882
> 
> ...



What a beautiful garden! Y'all must not have deer there! Those things are like Pac-Man in my yard! (gobble-gobble-gobble)
Nice bikes, too


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 22, 2022)

Monarkman said:


> After having to sell everything in 2010, I’m back in the game
> 
> View attachment 1683926



Nice! What’s the green one in back?


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 22, 2022)

You asked for it! With apologies....this was a Monark a long time ago. 
Just posting mine to make these other brothers and sisters look even better. 
Happy Monark Monday folks!


----------



## Dope54 (Sep 20, 2022)

Day late. But finally got my seat back on it (broke the spring) and it rides so good !


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Monarkman (Dec 12, 2022)

48’ Super Deluxe and 52’ SuperCrusier with incorrect (Monark) Tank


----------



## Monarkman (Dec 12, 2022)

carlalotta said:


> I am a little partial to one particular Monark color haha
> 
> View attachment 608377
> View attachment 608378



Beautiful collection. That’s one of my all time favorite colors also.👍👍🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------

